# IVF - High protein - Good or Bad?



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi 
Been reading on the CARE message board about an article in the press this week saying that a high protein diet is harmful during IVF
Apparantly too much protein stops embryos from implanting
As Ive got IBS and cant drink milk Ive just started taking protein drinks to make up for it 
Zita West and Marylin Glenville both recommend extra protein during stimming so I thought I was doing the right thing 
Now Im not so sure 
Can anyone help
julie


----------



## lisac2 (May 30, 2004)

Hi Macaroni,

I don't know if I'm being much help here but my embryologist advised me to eat lots of protein and said that a pint of milk a day (or equivalent in your case) was good.

Good luck!

Lisa xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I have also heard this, and I'm having protein shakes as well as I'm a vegetarian, so I can't get protein from foods such as Chicken.
Apparently, high protein is good for egg quality, so good during stims, but can affect embryo implantation so should not be taken after ET. 
Someone else passed this info on to me, they had heard it from Zita West.

Best of luck
Marie xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

not sure if same thing

BUT

A friend of mine said there was an article that said that people ttc should avoid the atkins diet as it can affect fertility

If i find out any further info i will post it


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I also read about the Atkins diet, which is i think what you may have read about.
Although it is high protein, it is also very high in saturated fat which is probably the main reason, also as we all know a balanced diet is the way to go, so I don't think you are doing anything wrong at all.

Sorry if I've misunderstood the question & rambled on 

Good Luck!
Siobhan x


----------



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

thanks girls

Ive decided that this article must have been about Atkins too!
Im going to carry on with my protein up to EC as I dont think it can do me any harm

julie


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

What counts as "high"? I'm a vegetarian (no meat, but do eat fish) so I tend to add tofu to things or have items with beans in them. This tends to only be for dinner though. Am I making implantation harder by adding these foods to my diet?

Also, what about salt? I've read some sights that say salt is good while stimming (because of the bloating) and others that say the opposite.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I believe high levels of protein means more than 50% of your diet, so I'm sure you are fine with what you eat.

Like with anything, as long as you have a healthy balanced diet (including carbs, protein, fats etc,) you can't get healthier than that.

Siobhan x


----------

